# For all you boer goat lovers



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought this was cute.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BOER-GOAT-TOILET-PL ... dZViewItem


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

How cute.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That's cute, not sure if mom would go for it :roll:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I would love to do my bathroom in goats...I guess I need to talk to hubby about that...I thought it was so cute so I had to put it on here


----------

